# Cannot Print To Server Printer



## slflowfoon (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I have a problem with my printer sharing. I cannot print from other computers on the network but I can access the other computers files. I have connected my printer to the main computer and I can see it on the other computers when I go and set it up but I can't seem to print from the other computers. I can print from the main computer. I have installed all the drivers aswell and it still doesn't work. Can someone please help? Very much appriciated!ray:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the version and patch level of Windows in use on the "server" and "client" computer? What it the make/model of the printer? How exactly did you install the printer on the remote computer? Did you let Windows load the drivers from the "server"?


----------



## slflowfoon (Jul 7, 2007)

well the main computer is pro and the others are home, all xp. the printer is EPSON rx620. and i have let windows install the drivers and also i have loaded the drivers from the cd but still no success.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try this on one of the XP-Home computers. Install the printer like it's going to be a local printer, pick the default connection port. When you're all done, select printer properties, Ports, and create a new local port. For the address, put in the full path to the print, for example *\\server\rx620*.

See if that works.


----------

